# WINTER IS HERE! Get the Best Snow tires



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't read the graph. 

I have Nokian Hakka R snow tires in 215/60-16 that I like a lot. They'll be going on in 3 weeks since we're still too warm down here. No point in burning them up too soon!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Nokians or blizzaks for winter driving. Period!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Nokians or blizzaks for winter driving. Period!


Lots of different Blizzaks out there, so it's bad to generalize. I had a set of Blizzaks years ago that got dangerous on anything but dry roads their second year. Come to find out that particular model was well-known for being junk. The current Blizzaks our Fit has, the now-discontinued LM-25's, have been excellent tires in the 3 seasons we've used them. Hard to go wrong with a Blizzak WS-60 or WS-70, though. Those have proven to be good tires. 

Every tire maker has some stars, and some stinkers. Best to go by the individual tire in question, and not by the brand name.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I picked up the new Xi3's this year as well. Haven't had any snow yet, but the are plenty quiet, comfortable and responsive on dry pavement so far.

Michelin was even quick sending the $70 rebate in the mail. Already cashed that in.

Got them for $199 - $70mail in rebate - $85 CT money price beat - $45 cash from Options card - $15 CT money in store incentive.

After all that,
$147/tire (215/60/16)
$25/rim


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got a set of blizzak WS-70 tires on steel wheels waiting to be installed. Paid $200 shipped for all 4 rims and $546 for the tires mounted and balanced. Paid another $55 on new solid and closed-end lugnuts. Total was about $800 for thr set. I didnt want to ruin the factory lugnuts since those are $100 a set.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

In order to save $70 i went with the firestone winterforce instead of the ws70's. really unhappy with them they slip and slide on road conditions that i know from owning 3 other sets of ws70's in the past that they wouldnt. And the car is really squirmy know, driving on the highway i am constantly correcting the steering. I have never had a set of tires make a car drive this crappy.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Winterforce snows work, but are definitely old-school snow tires that don't do much of anything else well aside from getting through snow. A more modern tire like a Nokian Hakka R, XI-3, or WS70 will have similar or better snow traction, and much better road manners. 

With snow tires, it's not so much the snow ability as the driving characteristics that one is paying for by getting a more expensive snow tire.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> I picked up the new Xi3's this year as well. Haven't had any snow yet, but the are plenty quiet, comfortable and responsive on dry pavement so far.
> 
> Michelin was even quick sending the $70 rebate in the mail. Already cashed that in.
> 
> ...



where did you get rims for $25 a piece?


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Costco for the rims. Then had Canadian Tire beat their price for the tires in addition to the normal incentives.

I'm in Canada though. Not sure where you would buy them down there.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the Continental ExtremeWinterContact tires. The General Altimax Arctic are also pretty good and are cheaper. I have the Conti's on 2 cars and they are excellent.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Hands down the bridgestone blizzak is the best snow tire out there. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> Hands down the bridgestone blizzak is the best snow tire out there.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


While I have not used others, the information I've seen agrees with that. They are a tad more pricey, but an excellent all-around urban/suburban snow tire. They were pretty effective in deeper snow too.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm planning on getting a set of Nokians for my 16" steelies when I finally get a set of rims for daily use.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

The winterforce isnt even a good snow tire at that. I have had regular all season tires on other front wheel drive cars that could plow snow with the front cover (within reason). These things plain stink. I have had blizzak ws60s on my wifes GP gxp and it was like driving on wet pavement on black ice. then her next 2 cars both got ws70s, even better. I got talked out of em on an impulse buy to save 70 bux. :/ On a sidenote, only the outer 50% of the blizzak is a higher traction compund. thats gone in about 15000 miles. then it is down to a regular winter compound.... that could probably still kick the pants off of these winterforce tires LOL


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

204cruze said:


> ... that could probably still kick the pants off of these winterforce tires LOL


Good to see an honest critical review! Thanks! You're not the first person I've heard complain about the Winterfarce, er, force.


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

GoodYear UltraGrip 8 ftw


----------



## bobcat99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> Costco for the rims. Then had Canadian Tire beat their price for the tires in addition to the normal incentives.
> 
> I'm in Canada though. Not sure where you would buy them down there.


I got the XICE 2from CT on clearance and Rims from Costco. Which CT did you use. Any issues them installing on a fairly new car. (having heard horror stories about CT's auto service.) How are the rims working out.


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

I just ordered 205/70R-15 General Altimax Arctic mounted on Sport Edition F2's and TPMS included for $808 at Tirerack. They said they will definitely fit my 2011 LTZ RS. May really need these this winter in Northern PA from recent reports.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

No issues with install. You shouldn't have issues with just switching tires over. 

Personally I wouldn't go to anyone but dealership and my private mechanic for work on my car outside of the simplest tasks.


CT only charged me $20 to store all my summer tires/rims for the season as well, which I thought was decent.

(I visited the Whitby south location)

and everything fit just fine on the vehicle.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> While I have not used others, the information I've seen agrees with that. They are a tad more pricey, but an excellent all-around urban/suburban snow tire. They were pretty effective in deeper snow too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


I had 4 of the ws70s on my old Daewoo Lanos (not really known for being a good snow car). And my friends and I began referring to it as the "Snow Cat". Lol had to make it slide even on completely covered roads. 

My sister has also had very good luck with the Nokia Hakka Wr tires. However she complained that on just wet roads, not during freezing temps, they were not good at all. They conquered frozen water easily, but that lukewarm water really got the best of them lol. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## DaveandKarla (Apr 6, 2012)

I just installed 4 WS-70's on my car. Instead of the 225/50/17, I used 215/55/17. No snow yet, but on dry cold roads they feel very very similiar to the stock tires. I thought I would feel a little 'drag' as I drove, since the compound is much softer, but no such feeling. On a side note, I had a 4WD Tribute and it had Continetal Contac all seasons... I switched to the Winterforce tires and was hoping for a huge difference. There was absolutely NO difference. I actually drove to the tire store in the snow, and 40 minutes later, drove on the same roads with the snow tires. Boy, I was extremely dissapointed.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

DaveandKarla said:


> I just installed 4 WS-70's on my car. Instead of the 225/50/17, I used 215/55/17. No snow yet, but on dry cold roads they feel very very similiar to the stock tires. I thought I would feel a little 'drag' as I drove, since the compound is much softer, but no such feeling. On a side note, I had a 4WD Tribute and it had Continetal Contac all seasons... I switched to the Winterforce tires and was hoping for a huge difference. There was absolutely NO difference. I actually drove to the tire store in the snow, and 40 minutes later, drove on the same roads with the snow tires. Boy, I was extremely dissapointed.


I have heard this a lot and let me explain the true difference. 

MOST drivers of 4wd and awd vehicles will not see a major difference in driving right away. However if you live in a place that gets down into the single digits or below zero temps you will. To my knowledge there is not a single All season rated tire out there rated for less than 20 degrees f. Under that temperature the rubber compound is prone to freezing. If it does freeze, just imagine driving on ice in a power wheels lol. The rubber cannot grip a slippery surface without the ability to flex and make use of the sipes cut into the tread. 

To be a snow tire, however, the rubber compound must be rated to resist freezing until -30 degrees f or close to it. This ensures that in rough weather conditions, the tires continue to flex and grip well to get you around safely. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> I have heard this a lot and let me explain the true difference.
> 
> MOST drivers of 4wd and awd vehicles will not see a major difference in driving right away. However if you live in a place that gets down into the single digits or below zero temps you will. To my knowledge there is not a single All season rated tire out there rated for less than 20 degrees f. Under that temperature the rubber compound is prone to freezing. If it does freeze, just imagine driving on ice in a power wheels lol. The rubber cannot grip a slippery surface without the ability to flex and make use of the sipes cut into the tread.
> 
> ...


Very well said. To add this, the winterforce is more of a deep snow tire. Its performance in shallow snow and ice is not as good as a Blizzak.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd be interested in how they test tires. I had Blizzak ws-60 on my Cobalt SS and they could not dig in the snow worth crap. However on the icy hills that I often have to stop on, they worked great. A guy at work with winterforce would run circles around me in our snowy parking lot. 

The Federal Himalaya ws2 is a pretty good tire as well. Sell quite of a few of those.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

I got the WS- 70 their amazing love them 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

DaveandKarla said:


> I just installed 4 WS-70's on my car. Instead of the 225/50/17, I used 215/55/17. No snow yet, but on dry cold roads they feel very very similiar to the stock tires. I thought I would feel a little 'drag' as I drove, since the compound is much softer, but no such feeling. On a side note, I had a 4WD Tribute and it had Continetal Contac all seasons... I switched to the Winterforce tires and was hoping for a huge difference. There was absolutely NO difference. I actually drove to the tire store in the snow, and 40 minutes later, drove on the same roads with the snow tires. Boy, I was extremely dissapointed.



Instead of 225/50/17 you used 215/55/17?

isn't the 215/55/17 stock to begin with? 
or is there a version of cruze with 225/50/17?


also, you will be happy to have the tires on ice and when hard braking is needed. When it gets too cold to snow? then you'll like them even more because as stated above - only winter tires are rated that cold to not stiffen up.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

We have two Cruze TD's and an Eco. One has General Altimax Arctic, one has Nokian Hakka R2's, and the third has Blizzak WS80's.

So give is a week or two for a good snow/ice storm and we'll have some real-world comparisons, not the 10mph hockey rink kind.


----------



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have another post buried somewhere but heck, I'll just use this thread.

Central NY is getting crushed with a storm and I drove home from work today (normally about a 30-min ride) in my LTZ with stock everything and made it just fine in about 40 mins.

Was quite surprised at how well the car handled with the 18's on it, not known as a good winter tire.

I've been considering dropping down to a 16"...new wheels and new Blizzak WS80s. That's gonna run me around a grand and I'm just not positive on what I'll need to survive this winter!

We don't get hit too hard, but there are days when I know I'll miss my Wrangler and its 4WD.

Wondering if I can get away with an all season or maybe I go a little cheaper on the tires....idk.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

GNS1310 said:


> I have another post buried somewhere but heck, I'll just use this thread.
> 
> Central NY is getting crushed with a storm and I drove home from work today (normally about a 30-min ride) in my LTZ with stock everything and made it just fine in about 40 mins.
> 
> Was quite surprised at how well the car handled with the 18's on it, not known as a good winter tire.//


I drove those and new AA's on the same day in a storm last January. They suck.


----------

